# Cant stand seeing my bettas in a 1 gallon and half gallon tanks



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

yup, I cant stand seeing my bettas in such small tanks.
My original plan was to put my bettas in a divided 10 gallon tank (I already own the tank, I just need enough money for a heater and a filter) in November.

Would it be okay if I put them in the 10 gallon without a heater and filter?
It would only be for about a month, then I'd have enough for the filter.
Or should I just wait until I can at least get the filter?

I'd probably have to do frequent water changes though.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

i think it would be okay but i am no expert on the topic


----------



## Volpe (Aug 12, 2009)

I think it would be fine as long as you do those frequent water changes.  
My guys have 10 gallons with a heater, but no filter as of now.


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

okay.
How many times a month/week would I have to change the water?
and I assume they are partial water changes, because I honestly cant lift up a 10 gallon tank filled with water and be able to dump it out. x)


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I don't use heaters or filters right now. I use a cup to scoop out water if it's my 10 gallon divided into 3 and if it's the one divided into just 2 I use a bowl.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

If they don't have heaters now then it's still better to be in a larger tank. The temperature will fluctuate less the more water volume there is.

My advice is to leave the 10 gallon bare bottomed for now because you won't have to worry about cleaning any gunk caught in the gravel. I would change out most of all the water every week (just leave enough for the bettas to swim in on the bottom and replace the rest). If you have an aquarium gravel vacuum or a piece of silicone or plastic tubing you can just suction the water and poop out into a bucket which you can then dump. A cup will work fine just it will take a little more effort. In an uncycled tank you want to keep everything very clean so you will want to get rid of poops daily- a turkey baster works great for this.

If you decide to do this one thing you really should spend like $7 on is an ammonia test kit if you don't have one already. You want to test often to make sure that ammonia is not building up. Good luck!


----------



## ltshinthebetta (Jul 16, 2009)

thanks everyone.


----------

